# 2007 Outbackers National Rally Location



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

*Where would you like for the rally to be held?*​
RMNP, CO32.78%Gatlinburg, TN2220.37%Branson, MO2926.85%Kerrville, TX87.41%4 Corners of NE/IA/KS/MO54.63%Dover, TN (Land between the Lakes)2018.52%Grand Tetons/Yellowstone, WY87.41%Bryce Canyon, UT65.56%Mt Rushmore, SD43.70%Eastern KY (location ?)32.78%Lebanon, KS hog farm 00.00%


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Here's your chance to pick your location.

Let the voting begin.









Vern


----------

